# JMP's 3rd Annual Dogfish Tourney



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

*3rd Annual Johnny Mercer’s Pier Dogfish Tournament*

*Saturday 1-19-08

9:00 am – 5:00 pm



Location: Mercer’s Pier, Wrightsville Beach



Cost: 5.00 per rod for the tournament. (Normal per rod pier ticket must be purchased separately.)



Prizes: Cash Prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd places.

Door Prizes to be raffled at end of tournament. (Must Be Present To Win)



We are proud to announce our 3rd annual dogfish tournament. Please join us for an afternoon of family fun. This event is open to anyone who wishes to enjoy a day of fun and fishing. Bring as many rods as you would like to fish. 5 dollar per rod entry fee applies for each rod entered. Normal per rod pier ticket must be purchased separately. Only fish caught on the pier are eligible for weigh in. This tournament is for Smooth and Spiny dogfish. Either one is eligible to win. This is a “Catch and Release” tournament. All rods, bait, and tackle are the responsibility of the participant. Rods and reels can be purchased or rented at the pier. Tackle and bait can be purchased at the pier as well if need be. 



Please make plans now to attend the 3rd Annual Johnny Mercer’s Pier Dogfish Tournament. Together, we can continue to make this a success.*​


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok guys, this isn't a big tourney like the striper tourney y'all just came back from. This started as a way for all of us who fish together all season to get together in the "off season". I think we only had 30 or so enter last year. This is a laid back, relaxed tourney that is more fun then work. It is a nice way to break the winter blues. If you have any questions, I will be here to answer. Hope to get a chance to meet some of you. All money collected as entry fee goes back to the 3 cash prizes. That post was a copy of the public ad that we have. I am sure that none of you guys are going to be heading to the pier to buy a rod and reel for the tourney...... LOL

Robert


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Guys, the trick to winning a dogfish tourney follows..

Option A = Find the self admitted LEAST experienced angler you can find. Show them the "Secret bait you specially ordered" (cut squid)....give them a thick boat rod that can handle just about anything....show them how to drop a conventional (this is where you require patience...they will birdnest everytime you turn around)...and watch the success

Option B= Find a roughly 30-35 aged man who claims to fish every other day of the week and twice on sundays. Ask him a general fishing question and watch as he talks about utter nonsense for 8 minutes and 31 seconds...Proceed to tell him the elusive dogfish are running and that he seems good enough to reign them in...watch as he catches dog fish after dog fish using that special cut bait nobody else can find..

Repeat these steps for 8 hours and you officially can work on a head boat in the summer!!
But in all seriousness, I think a dogfish tourney would be kind of fun!! Good luck to ya


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I fished this last year and it was a lot of fun. It was nice to get out over the water in January. I will be there


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Trophies Donated*

OK guys, this just in:

*The North Carolina Fishing Pier Society is graciously providing trophies for the top 3 finishers. Thanks "roadkillal", Al, for making this happen for us.*

Thanks to Al and his relationship with the NCFPS, this will be our first year that we have trophies for the top 3. Thanks again Al.:fishing:


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Now this sounds interesting...

Is the winner based on largest, most, or uglyest (cutest) doggy?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The first to train it to go fetch a red..... Seriously, it will be based on weight. If 2 are caught weighing the same, the one caught first will win. Time and weight for all fish will be recorded....

Robert


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

:fishing:


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Robert I'll be there if I'm back from my hunting trip north... will drag Jesse and the "portly one" down with me if I make it...


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Will the pier still be charging $8 per rod?:fishing:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, the pier will be charging the normal fee of 8$ per rod. This means that each rod fished in the tournament will cost 13 dollars. 8 for the pier pass, and 5 for the entry fee that is accessed per rod. We thought about trying to get the owners to lower the pier ticket rate, but they have worked with us in providing GENEROUS gift certificates in the past, the point seemed mute. Last year, the Pier donated a 100$, 75$, and 50$ gift certicifates to be won as door prizes. We honestly thought about asking for the price to be dropped to 5 dollars a rod, but with contributions to this tournament such as that, why look a gift horse in the mouth. 3 more "door prizes" were more valuable then 3 dollars to most all of us.

If the future proves that the Pier is less enthusiastic about helping with "door prizes", then of course we will attempt to reach a compromise with prices. I will add this, in the last couple of years, I have noticed that most piers _that I have gone to_ have started charging within a dollar of Mercer's to fish. I don't like the trend, but it is there. 
Robert


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Kingfeeder,
One more question, I've never been to Wrightsville Beach, can anybody suggest a decent cheap hotel? Looks like I might be making a run down.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I stay at the silver gull it is in walking distance of the pier. I think last year a room was around $80.00.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I am at the Silver Gull looking at Mercer's. Dogfish today like crazy. Here are the rates:

$70, $80. $100 depending on the view you want. 

I have made my reservation for the 19th, I have the only room booked.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tournament*

I think if all goes as planned we will head down and fish the tournament. There will be 3 of us unless I can talk BStarling and Luvs2fish to join us. That will bump it up to 5.

Darin


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Finger Mullet,
Looks like 2 of us from Ohio will be joining also. Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Darin*



Finger_Mullet said:


> I think if all goes as planned we will head down and fish the tournament. There will be 3 of us unless I can talk BStarling and Luvs2fish to join us. That will bump it up to 5.
> 
> Darin


I'm thinking about it.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bill*

Bill,

Get all of your honeydos done and plan on fishing the Dogfish tournament. 

Quit thinking!!! That always gets you in trouble!!!!

We can all go out to eat afterwards and have a few :beer:!!!!!


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> We can all go out to eat afterwards and have a few :beer:!!!!!



:fishing:

Well I caught Doggies during the Drum tourney, I caught Doggies during the Striper tourney, I wonder what I'll catch now? 

I'm about 75% committed to joining ya. If I do, I'll be at the Silver Gull. I'll be interested in that meal :beer: out afterwards.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Mudd,
Sounds like you'll be catching DRUMS and STRIPERS during this tourney. Doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It is gettn' mighty close guys, and gals. If you are even "thinking" about participating, DO IT!! You will not be dissapointed. When you guys show up, if you haven't met me already, make sure you ask for Robert. I will make sure that I introduce you to as many people as I can. This is a tournament about enjoying yourselves. The prizes and awards are secondary to making sure that you have a wonderful time.

Just as a side note, "adult beverages" in a can are permitted on the pier. NO GLASS is allowed what-so-ever. Of course an adult attitude is expected if such beverages are consumed. We need to make sure that a good time is had by all. If beverages are consumed, make sure it is in MODERATION. Once again, line up, and expect to have a good time.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*After Tourny Dinner*

Who is up for a after Tourny dinner with adult beverages??

We are staying at our families house at Carolina Beach. I prefer to go home and take a bath and freshen up a little but it would be cool to meet everyone and have dinner.

Let me know if you want to and where to go eat.

Darin


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I would love to, doesn't mean that I will be able to... I don't know how tired I will be after the tourney. If you guys come up with something post it or let us know the day of.... When in doubt, I usually say, "don't expect me....but don't be surprised to see me." This seems to be one of those cases.


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

I think it's damned nice of darin to offer to take us all out to dinner after the tournament.....whatta nice guy !!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Dinner*

If I am paying we can all go back to my house and eat Viennie Weenies and crackers. It will be BYO:beer: of course.

I think the winner should take the rest of the group out to dinner, unless it is me.

Looking forward to it and I hope the weather is decent.

Darin


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have not had the chance to confirm this, but this message was sent out on our Pier message board. I figured I would share it here, you guys may want to call and see if it is true. 

"Alan at the silvergull motel across the streetfrom pier will give a special rate for the dogfish tourny fishermen 50 plus tax."

I am sure it is true, I just haven't had the chance to call and double check.

Robert


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Awesome, that is where I always stay, great location and a great view.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

roadkillal said:


> Awesome, that is where I always stay, great location and a great view.


Ya, I figured it wouldn't make you mad to hear that.... LOL


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I just talked to a woman at the Silver Gull and she said the rumor was indeed true. Rooms are 50 plus tax for the tourney.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

The early forecast looks good too, 60 degrees and sunny


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Bigfisherman said:


> I just talked to a woman at the Silver Gull and she said the rumor was indeed true. Rooms are 50 plus tax for the tourney.


Thank you for verifying that. I was pretty sure that it was true, I just am a little shy about long distance calls when I can't find my cell phone... I am cheap like that.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

No problem Kingfeeder That's about the only reason I have a cell phone.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, if you have never fished at Johnnie Mercer's Pier before.....

*WARNING* This is a concrete pier. Saying this, carry a rag with you on the pier. Although the edges of the rail are beveled, they are still concrete. To protect your rod and line, we all use a rag of some sort to cushion a rod we lean on the rail. If you plan on holding your rod the entire tourney, don't worry about it. But, if you plan on putting it down and watching it, make sure you have a plan to protect it. 

I figured you would rather know now, then find out later.

Robert


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Jmp????*

I too have never been to JMP. Do they have benches or do I need to bring my own folding chair?

Also, where do I find directions to the pier? I will be coming from Carolina Beach.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

It is on Salibury street if you bear to the left as you cross over the bridge on 74 you will dead end right at it. Our first time there we went right drove down a bit and couldn't find it. At a beach access I told my son to run over and see if he could see it, at the top of the hill he looks left then right , then back left and right and finally comes back and says "it must be to the right but there is some big concrete thing in the water to the left. " They do have benches but you might want to bring your chair anyway.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Benches are there as mentioned by Roadkillal. Also mentioned, it is a good idea to bring a folding chair. Then benches are concrete as well. There is NO shade what-so-ever outside the pierhouse. Bring hats, or umbrellas...what ever your skin preservation routine may be. That is about all that I can think of that is different than other piers that you guys may have been on.....

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If all else fails, just go through Wilmington like you are trying to get on 40. When you get close to leaving town, you will see teh signs for Wrightsville Beach. Go into Wrightsville Beach by crossing the draw bridge. You will see where the road breaks of to the left. Kinda like the point of a tear drop. The road is a big loop, basically. If you make that left where it breaks off, you will T-Bone right into the pier parking lot at the light you stop at.

Of course these are brief directions....

Coming in on 40, once 40 officially ends, you will see the signs, get into the left lane. The turn you need to make is the 1st MAJOR intersection. I think there are 2 lights before your turn but they are small 2 lane roads. You will see the signs for Wrightsville Beach. Once again, go and keep going straight. You will cross the draw bridge. Then you will see the break off to the left I mentioned earlier.

If anyone has any questions as to specifics, I will gladly reply with actual street names. I just don't have the time right now to look them up.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Now that my brain fart is temporarily over, you will be turning onto Eastwood/74 coming off of Market Street, and it should still be 74 and I think Eastwood coming off of 40. I know there are still signs pointing towards Wrightsville Beach... 

Robert


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

:fishing:

Well I'm 90% committed. Made reservations at Silver Gull for Fri and Sat at a $50 rate. Unless something extreeeeemly important or unbeliveably bad weather is forcasted...I'm there!

I should arrive around noonish Friday.

Anybody recommend where to pick up some super powerful killer dogfish bait? 

I'm planning on trout/red fishing Friday afternoon...walking the beach around the pier or something. Anybody want to meet somewhere around 3ish to trout/red fish? Anybody got any secret  holes to share?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Motts Channel seafood*

THey usually have good bait but can be a bit cumbersome to find. They are back behind the redix somewhat. WHen you come over the bridge, youll see redix on the right. There is a marina back there behind it as well.

NOt to mention redix has fishing tackle as well as other good nick nacks. There is shopping available for those that dont fish.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Mudd said:


> :fishing:
> 
> Well I'm 90% committed. Made reservations at Silver Gull for Fri and Sat at a $50 rate. Unless something extreeeeemly important or unbeliveably bad weather is forcasted...I'm there!
> 
> ...



What kind of bait do people use for dogfish? I've never targeted them.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I just use finger mullet netted earlier in the year. I am sure just about anything would work. Although I have not tested that theory. Bottom line, we are talking about _sharks_ here. LOL Using any cut bait that may have had fins or tentacles at one time I am sure will be fine.


----------



## hvac1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

went to the peir yesterday and caught my first dogfish. had a good time and will be out there on the 19th.


----------



## hvac1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

having lil experence with dogfish what is the tipical size the ones i hooked yesterday were in the 7to12 pound range


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

hvac1984 said:


> having lil experence with dogfish what is the tipical size the ones i hooked yesterday were in the 7to12 pound range


7 to 12 pounds!!!  We have a winner!

Our friend, the Dogfish. http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/SmoothDogfish/SmoothDogfish.html

The smooth dogfish or the spiney dogfish are names for the common sand shark. Typical size is 2-3 ft in length with weights of 2-4 lbs? Edumacated guesstimate.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, I believe around 15lbs is the state record. Dogfishn' is really a lot more fun then it sounds. Next time you try it, line up with about 6lb. test and have fun. I don't suggest this for the tourney, but when you are fishing for "grins and giggles."


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

According to the link "Mudd" gave us, I guess we can call them weasel dogs... Hmm. For those of you who haven't fished for them before, the spiny dogs do get their name for a reason. Right in front of thier dorsals' is a spine. 2 per fish. Now, this CAN inflict pain. When taking them off hooks or pulling them over the side, make sure you pay attention to the spines that are flipping and flopping around. I don't want to see anyone get stuck. Now watch, I will be the one walking around with dog fish spines embedded in me.....LOL


----------



## hvac1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

yeh found out about the spines, it didnt stick me but it did leave a nice little cut.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Mudd,
We should be rolling in around noon to 1:00. You still thinking about looking for trout. Sorry I don't have any secret holes (never been there). We'll probably try out the pier in the afternoon.


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> I would love to, doesn't mean that I will be able to... I don't know how tired I will be after the tourney. If you guys come up with something post it or let us know the day of.... When in doubt, I usually say, "don't expect me....but don't be surprised to see me." This seems to be one of those cases.


Hey Robert,

Looks like I'll be heading down for the tourney, I'll probably stay at the Gull or Seascape and plan on a Lumina Bar Crawl to the old stomping grounds afterward, so if any one wants to join me, look for the guy with the pony keg on his pier cart.

p.s. I'll pick up my Blue Yonder (w/o the spaghetti) sometime on Saturday... LOL

Ryan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

CIRCLEHOOK76 said:


> p.s. I'll pick up my Blue Yonder (w/o the spaghetti) sometime on Saturday... LOL


You have a better chance of getting my zziplex off of me than my BY.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

groups.msn.com/ncsurfishing just in case you guys would like to check out the piers website. I don't know why I didn't post this earlier.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

According to my cell phone it is supposed to be a high of 51, low of 30 with chances of a couple of morning showers the day of the tourney. Dress accordingly. :fishing:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I think we counted over 20 door prizes to be given away this year. That is by far the most we have ever had. Good luck to all that enter, there is a good chance that you will go home with something other then a good time.

Once quick note, if you plan on attending, please bring a pier net if you have one. The more the merrier. It will be just that much easier then trying to land all the dogs with one or 2 nets. Thnks

Robert


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Bigfisherman said:


> Mudd,
> We should be rolling in around noon to 1:00. You still thinking about looking for trout. Sorry I don't have any secret holes (never been there). We'll probably try out the pier in the afternoon.


Hi Bigfisherman. My plans are the same. I should be getting down around noon - 1:00. I expect to walk the beach somewhere trout fishing say from 3 on til dark. You are much welcome to share some beach. I'l be driving a Gold Explorer. I'm hoping theres a nice slough just north of the pier... Mudd


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Mudd,
I'll try to find you tomorrow. We'll be in a maroon Saturn with Ohio plates.

Good luck.:fishing:

Eric


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey you guys - good luck and have a great time at your tournament this weekend!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Woke up late. On the road now. See you around 1:00


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am about to head down myself. I have things I need to do down there today. Weather has changed. It is going to be cold and wet...... Good Luck to all that will enter.....


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, it's the middle of the afternoon on the 19th right now... I wonder how everyone's making out in this tourney.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

,,WELL!!.. another "LOCAL" and yours truly went out to the "tourney" this morning to just SEE!!:fishing:

..And it was COLD...and it was WET!!!...

As of 12:00 when we left there had been exactly 3 skates landed......BUT...the PRIME TIME for todays fishing wasn't til about 2:30-4:00..last of the high and 1st of the falling...

I do belive there will be sharks this year...
...wind was NE and picking up!!!.steady rain!
..CLEAR WATER!!!

BUT there was a wonderful crowd making the best of it...Lots of baits going out!!!

seem to be PLENTY of Anti-Freeze going around too!!!
.as far as equipment..eveything from mickey mouse to high dollar to antique!!!..hand-tied rigs to store bought "red beadys".....

I do believe if the weather was pretty..it would be a record crowd!! I think it may be a record turn out anyhow!!

Looks like a lot of wet folks having a great time of fellowship on a cold wet winter day..

I just hope the anti-freeze holds out!!..and someone is ABLE to fight the winning "DOG" to the net...


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

,,WELL!!.. another "LOCAL" and yours truly went out to the "tourney" this morning to just SEE!!:fishing:

..And it was COLD...and it was WET!!!...

As of 12:00 when we left there had been exactly 3 skates landed......BUT...the PRIME TIME for todays fishing wasn't til about 2:30-4:00..last of the high and 1st of the falling...

I do belive there will be sharks this year...
...wind was NE and picking up!!!.steady rain!
..CLEAR WATER!!!

BUT there was a wonderful crowd making the best of it...Lots of baits going out!!!

seem to be PLENTY of Anti-Freeze going around too!!!
.as far as equipment..eveything from mickey mouse to high dollar to antique!!!..hand-tied rigs to store bought "red beadys".....
..shrimp...squid...and mullet for bait....

I do believe if the weather was pretty..it would be a record crowd!! I think it may be a record turn out anyhow!!

Looks like a lot of wet folks having a great time of fellowship on a cold wet winter day..

I just hope the anti-freeze holds out!!..and someone is ABLE to fight the winning "DOG" to the net...


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry for the double post..
I saw the 3 shark trophies...cute they was..
and they had some FINE door prizes to award too..
thought about just paying entry fee for a chance at the door prizes...but the ones hanging out in THAT weather really deserve all the awards...


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

This was a great event. And the weather did cooperate there was not a blizzard but it was a blast. Those guys from Columbus, OH won too much that has to stop next year. Jut kidding, especially if they keep beating Michigan.

This is a great event. My thanks to Robert, Arlen and Rick for doing this event. Another thanks to Matt Johnson the owner for all of his effiorts, Thanks guys for putting on something that gets us out over the water in winter,

And a big thanks to those guys from Ohio who came all this way. Next year yoiur first Bud and Busch Light is on me. 

Al


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

By the way if you want to see a picture of the group that was out there early go to here: 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NorthCarolinaPierFishing/


----------



## hvac1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

great time* will doit again next year. had a good time with everyone dispite the cold and rain.


----------

